# BB's 12 cavity rectangle silicone mold



## Genny (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone every used these with CP?
http://www.brambleberry.com/12-Cavity-Rectangle-Silicone-Mold-P5536.aspx

If so, how do you like them & how well have they held up for you?

BB's newsletter gives a coupon to get them for 40% off this month, so I'm thinking maybe I'll get a couple.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 22, 2013)

I was debating these myself after I got the newsletter coupon...I can't decide if I'm gonna sell smaller bars (like this mold) or raise my prices. Also, I'm kinda partial to fluffy tops, which obviously wouldn't work with this mold...but that's a great deal that I'm having trouble passing up...
Hope someone chimes in with a "review" to help make my decision easier!


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought this mold and it works well with CP.  I tried the shampoo bar and it was great.  The finished bars are 4.5 ounces, they are 1 1/4 inches high, 2 inches wide, and 3 inches long.  I thought the size would be good for shampoo bars because they fit in your hand better than a wider bar.  The silicone is very soft and flexible.  I waited until the 3rd day to unmold because I didn't gel.  So, I was pleased the mold.


----------

